# Eure höchsten Rep-Kosten



## Bremgor (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben Leut!

Ich wollte euch mal fragen was eure höchsten Rep-Kosten waren. Mein rekord liegt bei 194.723 oder so ähnlich. Als ich das gesehen hab dachte ich erst Mal ob ihc mich vergucke^^Hattet ihr auch schon mal so hohe Rep.Kosten?


----------



## Sulli (10. Oktober 2009)

Naja.. zwischen 300 und 400k habe ich schon oft gehabt..


----------



## Raxon22 (15. Oktober 2009)

meine nur bei 100-200k


----------



## Gabbanikl (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habs schon sehr oft auf etwa 900k geschafft und das so etwa alle halbe stunde hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (17. Oktober 2009)

Eine Frage: Wie entstehen eigentlich diese riesen Kosten? Wegen den Sonderfertigkeiten der unique items oder einfach nur aufgrund der Haltbarkeit?


----------



## jolk (17. Oktober 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Wie entstehen eigentlich diese riesen Kosten? Wegen den Sonderfertigkeiten der unique items oder einfach nur aufgrund der Haltbarkeit?



-art des gegenstandes:
  leder,metall  oder was auch immer
-besonderheit (also die farbe(gelb golden grün usw)
-ladung von fähigkeiten (auf manchen items sind ladungen drauf und wenn man alle aufbraucht, steigen die kosten ins unermessliche)


----------



## Bremgor (25. Oktober 2009)

Danke Jolk! Hat mir sehr geholfen. Zum Glück (oder eher Pech) hab ich nicht so viele Gegenstände dieser Art^^


----------



## Battelhammer (26. Oktober 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> -ladung von fähigkeiten (auf manchen items sind ladungen drauf und wenn man alle aufbraucht, steigen die kosten ins unermessliche)



Man is auch schön blöd wenn man z.B. die nichtsnützigen Hydren vonner torch etc benutzt... das einzigewas nch halbwegs i.o. ís sind die Oaks vom hoto... aber die kann man sich auch besser vom dudu holn...


----------



## Rungor (30. Oktober 2009)

also die einzige aufladung die ich laufend benutze ist die von meinem teleportstab


----------

